# Update on Beau (formerly known as Buster)



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I posted this on Copper'smom's thread regarding Anderson Co. and realized I probably should have started a new thread for it - so . . .

Just a quick update on Beau (formerly known as Buster). Here's a picture of Beau during one of our walks (he just loves his walks!). The hair on his back is starting to grow a little and get a little softer; his ears are starting to soften up around the edges; he probably has not lost too much more weight but he is wearing it well; and he is a cuddlebug! You usually don't find Beau w/o a ball in his mouth, even when we go for walks. I can count on one hand the number of times he has barked but when he does--wow! Nice big, deep barks. 

We actually think he has been really good for our other golden who came to us with issues as Buddy seems to now realize he is not going anywhere and that mom and dad still love him and aren't going to replace him with a new dog. Beau has really fit in well and we think he's happy with his new situation of being a house dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a grand boy, he looks wonderful.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What a transformation! Buster is absolutely beautiful!! He looks very happy and healthy. Thanks for giving him exactly what he needed...You!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh he is starting to look great!! And relaxed and happy


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Beau looks so happy in his new home. Thank you for giving him a wonderful new life!!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

He looks so happy! Bless your heart for opening your home to him.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I just went to the other thread to read his entire story (don't know how I missed it the first time around...) and I am just so happy that Beau is now with you for good!! You have given him such a great gift - you are his angel!!

Here is the link to the original rescue thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=65376

An amazing, heartwarming read!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks gorgeous. Beau's fur is coming in so well. Boy I just love his face. Such a sweetie. Give him a big hug and kiss.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks great and I am sure he loves the new home you have provided him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He looks wonderful! I am so happy for all involved!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1 and beau!!*

Jealous1, your whole family and Buddy and Beau!!

God Bless you and your entire family, human and canine on Thanksgiving.
Beau look so wonderful-his build, his fur, his smile-see what LOVE DOES!!

Thank you so much for loving Beau!!!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Beau is so happy to be home with a loving family and a new brother - just look at that big smile on his face. He looks wonderful! Bless you.

~Jackie


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's a big sweet baby and so happy now.
Psssst - check out his pics on his new thread.


----------

